

Archive Fever: a love letter to the post real-time web - russss
http://mattogle.com/archivefever/

======
scrrr
The main-point is: To really do something useful with all the data we produce
on the web daily, we need to have public APIs that allow to access old data.

In my opinion better than all Facebook of the world are things like HTML5,
truly open standards that allow for simpler data-retrieval (even if its just
web-scraping).

But if everyone (Twitter, FB, Tumblr, etc.) opened their APIs completely and
released their data into the wild, who would profit then?

See sites like efreedom and other (basically) spammers: They make money with
StackOverflow's contents.

Will Matthew's idea remain wishful thinking?

~~~
marquis
I see this as part of the challenge - being able to access archives while
maintaining and controlling a hierarchy of usefulness/meaningfulness. I think
the author would agree with you on the issues you bring up, but worrying about
spam is part of building tools where you still get to choose who accesses your
'memories', as much as we choose who comes into our house and into our lives.
Open standards for controlling access to data is needed alongside any building
of memory aggregation tools.

